# Incubation of panther chameleon eggs?



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, my female Panther chameleon as just mated with my male. I know I should expect eggs in a months time. But I need to know how to incubate them? Whats the best way guys thanks. Like temp? and best incubater? :2thumb:


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Panther Eggs*

I haven't successfully hatched Panthers for over 10 years but it took about 9 months for them to hatch then and they were kept at a constant temperature.

I have about 80 eggs cooking at the mo and this is the method im using, cut straight off the internet from my research but its not the first time I have heard about the diapause period.

I am using bacon boxes with vermiculite with 4 holes in the side and my incubator is a thermostat on a heat cable with a polysterine box. 

Most my eggs are in a cupboard for the room temperature bit.

Hope it helps


*Wait, wait and wait some more. Panther chameleon eggs take a long time to incubate, so be patient. There are two ways to incubate the eggs, one is to leave them at a constant temperature from 72-78 F. Incubation times very greatly and you should expect hatchlings as early as 6 months but they could incubate as long as 12-14 months. Be patient and don't throw out any eggs unless they mold. The other option is, to incubate the eggs at varying temperatures. Panther chameleon eggs go through a diapause or period on non-development. By varying the incubation temperature it is possible to shorten this period of non-development. This can be done by incubating the eggs at 75-78 degrees for the first 3-4 weeks, lowering them temperatures to 65-70 for 6-8 weeks and finally raising the temperature back the 75-78 for the remainder of incubation. Using this method juveniles may hatch as early as 5 months.
*


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Thanks mate where can I get one of these incubators from? the best one for the job.:2thumb:


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Incubator*

Petshops get there fish delivered in large poly boxes and I got mine for free from my local. dimmerstat on a heat cable or heat mat (don't place the eggs directly on the heatmat) and bobs ur uncle


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

How many holes should I put in the polysterine box mate mine as loads used in for a animal transport. Also what is the best box to use for the eggs? and what is the best substrait to use for the box for her to lay eggs in.? :2thumb:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Anyone help me with that?: victory:


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

you dont want to have any holes in your poly box,as you wont be able to keep your temps stable enough.i just use tupperware tubs for my incubation tubs,i use a mix of playsand/eco-earth for my egg laying substrate.


graeme


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Cheers mate.

ok this is what I have poly box with heat pad at the top on a stat. is that ok? Do I just put the box with the eggs in on the bottom of the poly box?:2thumb:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

?:2thumb:


----------



## Murfy79 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Chams eggs*

Hi will I need to hydrate the eggs as mine are in a tub with vermiculite but look like they are a little de-hydrated ??? How much and how often if at all ???: victory:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Murfy79 said:


> Hi will I need to hydrate the eggs as mine are in a tub with vermiculite but look like they are a little de-hydrated ??? How much and how often if at all ???: victory:


Just moisten the vermiculite again untill its moist. this extra water should rehydrate the eggs.


----------

